# PCs für BPM Studio - Welche Hardware? (Client/Server PC)



## Neyman (2. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen zweier PCs, besonders was die CPU, Mainboard und RAM angeht:


Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher sollten die folgenden zwei PCs bekommen und welche CPUs würden voll und ganz ausreichen?
--> Die Systeme sollen mindestens 4-5 Jahre aktuell bleiben.


*PC1* soll Daten (Musik) lagern und diese schnell an einen anderen PC im Netzwerk weitersenden können.

Auf *PC2* soll BPM Studio laufen, welches die Daten von PC1 bezieht.


Für *beide PCs* halte ich ein Gigabit-LAN für sinnvoll, damit man Daten schnell übetragen kann. Dem *Server-PC (PC2) *sollen vorerst zwei SATA Festplatten (im Raid0) eingebaut werden, ein Mainboard mit S-ATA-Adapter ist also von nöten.
*PC2* wird über eine externe Soundkarte verfügen, um die Lautsprecher anzusteuern.


Danke im Voraus!


----------

